# Help please



## Soccy (Apr 18, 2010)

I hope you don't mind me posting here but I live in N.Wales and just about to start self funding IVF treatment in Chester.  The nurse at the clinic said that in Wales, some GP's will allow IVF drugs to be on the NHS.  Is this right, if so, are there any regulations/information which I could use to support this?  I'm seeing my GP tomorrow.

Thanks,

xxx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi

i live in south wales and my gp agreed to fund one cycle of ivf drugs for us. some gp's will and some won't depends on your gp and surgery.
don't no of any info or regulations. 

good luck


----------



## Soccy (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks very much for your response - I guess I've got nothing to lose by asking.


----------

